# What happens if I call Poison Control?



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I mean, are they like an advice hotline? Dispensing information on what to look out for, or recommending going to the ER?

Or do they freak out and make you go to the ER?

Do they ever report you to CPS?

My DD had some Benadryl in her hand. I'm quite sure she didn't swallow any, but I thought of calling Poison Control just to get their input. But then was too afraid to. Like, if they were going to make us go to the ER and get her stomach pumped over the slightest chance she swallowed a Benadryl.

It's been a while and she's acting fine, so I'm not concerned about that anymore, but for future reference, can I call Poison Control without fear, or should I be cautious?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

As far as I know, they will not report you to CPS! They are an advice line, and have info on safe dosages, what to watch for, etc.

I personally have called them several times and never felt judgment or a need to be fearful.

Curious to see what others have to say...


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I've called before (once for my dog and DH called once for dd1). It's more of an advice hotline. They told me not to worry about the dog eating paint and that it was okay that dd1 took this one pill she shouldn't have (we were very sure it was just one). I don't think they would report you to CPS unless you said your child got into all your meth and crack or something horrible like that. I would say you can safely call w/o fear of CPS. In the case of the benadryl if it was during dr's hours I would probably call them first, but if it was after hours I would call Poison Control w/o a thought.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I've had to call several times. It is completely confidential. They won't force you to do anything and don't even know who you are. They won't ask either.

In the only serious case grandma gave my son an over-dose of a medication. He got about 10 x's what he should have had. They told me what to watch for that would mean we needed medical help and what to probably expect. She told me that if I wanted I could give her a phone number she would call back in two hours to check to see if he's ok and see if I had more questions or I could call her back at any point.

Basically, they'll tell you what to look for in case she did take them and whether you need to be concerned. They've never told me to go to the ER even when we did have an over-dose. I'm sure, though, had it been an over-dose of say tylenol where once you have symptoms your child is going to die they would have told us to go in. It's information and advice.

They'll ask her age and weight and how much she possibly could have had likely. And they will advise you based on that.

Call.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
I don't think they would report you to CPS unless you said your child got into all your meth and crack or something horrible like that.

Yeah, makes sense









I guess being on MDC has made me a bit paranoid about CPS and all. (I'm not even against CPS, I just don't want them in my life!)

I emailed my mom the same question (at the same time as I posted), and I thought her response might be worth a giggle:

Quote:

No, they just give recommendations. I called once when a mercury thermometer broke in your mouth, they advised me VERY BOREDLY about what to do, and that was that. They didn't sent the SWAT team or HazMat guys, or any Steven Spielberg teams with keys on their jeans or anyone busting in or even knocking on the door.


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
I don't think they would report you to CPS unless you said your child got into all your meth and crack or something horrible like that.

laughup
Too funny!!!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i dunno if it's different in different states, but i've had to call twice (oh dd1







). they were very nice, but they required me to give my name, number, address, and dd's name. they called me back the next day too, just to check on dd. they were very nice and gave good info.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I seem to call about once a year. They used to take down my contact info but when I called about 2 weeks ago they did not (which pleased me!!)


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

I know I'm a bit late in my response but wanted to share my experiences with them.

I've called twice for my oldest DD and once for each of my 2 little ones. They were so nice and friendly. Everyone I've talked to has been very reassuring and nonjudgmental.

One of my dear friends was told to head immediately to the ER when her DD opened up the brand new bottle of infant Tylenol and chugged the whole thing. She did have to have her stomach pumped but Tylenol can be very dangerous so it was necessary in this case.

Beth


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I've only called once but they didn't even ask me for my name or phone number and the guy I talked to was really nice and didn't say anything critical about what my son had accidentally ingested (the oil from a Glade Plug-In scented oil thing). He pretty much just told me what to watch for and said I could call back anytime if I was worried or anything. Poison control is awesome.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

They don't judge. They don't know who you are, so they can't call CPS on you. Someone on a telephone can not make you do anything. If you're worried about it and they ask for your name or phone number, just make one up.

They either tell you it's okay, tell you what to watch for, or if they advise you to go to the ER they will facilitate it by calling the ER so that you don't have to wait in the waiting room or etc, you just walk into the hospital and go straight back to a room.

I really hope that nobody would avoid calling Poison Control if there was any question whatsoever about a child's safety in this regard. There is nothing at all to fear from them.

I've had to call them several times over the years, and the above has been my experience.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

my mo has always been "when in doubt call" nothing bad has ever happened from calling but they have always asked for my kiddos name


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've called 4 times.
DD1 ate half a tube of kids' toothpaste (of course it says it's poison if they have more than a pea size amount, so I freaked out -- they said give her a glass of milk, she'll be fine - which she was)
DS opened a tube of my grandfather's arthritis rub -- has capsaicin in it -- (they said it stings and to give him water)
DS ate a couple of my aunt's hormone therapy pills (they laughed and said he'd be fine)
DD drank 3/4 of a bottle of Gripe Water (they asked for the contents, since it wasn't something they listed, apparently) and said she'd be fine, but maybe a little thirsty.

One of the times I called, a sheriff's car pulled into our driveway 5 minutes after I hung up. That worried me. Then it was about something completely different (people going across my grandparent's land on snowmobiles that they'd complained about since it was the middle of the night) so I didn't worry so much. I think they always took our name, but maybe not.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I called 3 times in 2 days once (DD ate a bunch of tums, then ate the plaster of paris off her hand when we were making hand casts and then ate a whole bunch of teething tablets). They were kind, patient and gentle and most importantly, non judgemental.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

In my experience poison control is non-judgmental and doesn't tell you to go to the ER unless they think it is necessary. When DS ate some weird plant, they just looked it up for me and told me the worst it would do is make him nauseous and that was the end of it. I would not hesitate to call. Surely it would be worse in CPS terms to *not* get appropriate help for a possible medical emergency, anyway.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
I really hope that nobody would avoid calling Poison Control if there was any question whatsoever about a child's safety in this regard. There is nothing at all to fear from them.

Just wanted to reassure that if I had any real reason for concern, I'd be at the ER, whether or not I called Poison Control.

As it turns out, I'm absolutely positive that DD didn't ingest even one Benadryl. She's a very even-keeled person, and I would absolutely know if she was a little groggy or off - and she would have been with even one pill. She went about her day just like usual.

I was hesitant to call just BECAUSE I didn't think there was anything wrong. I didn't want to be coerced/forced into having her stomach pumped or something by someone overreacting, when I was already pretty sure she didn't ingest anything at all. If I thought anything was wrong, on the other hand, absolutely a different story.

I thank MDC for my paranoia







I've heard too many stories like women having homebirths and neighbors calliing paramedics and then newborns being rushed to the NICU and loaded with antibiotics and so on, for no other reason than not being born on a hospital gurney. Etc. So THAT'S why I hesitated.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
As far as I know, they will not report you to CPS! They are an advice line, and have info on safe dosages, what to watch for, etc.

I personally have called them several times and never felt judgment or a need to be fearful.

Curious to see what others have to say...









:


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I've had to call more than a couple times and they've always been so nice. They've never sent me to the ER with dd and CPS never came knocking, they just told me what to watch for and reassured me that she'd probably be fine. (She was)


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

I had to call when DD grabbed and drank a bottle of Tylenol. They were great - very calm, reassuring and down to business having me meaure out what remained in the bottle and quickly doing calculating. I was glad it worked so well and no trip to the ER.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

NOTHING happens. They are so nice. I have called probably a half a dozen times. One time, ds ate some A&D right out of the tube. Another time, he ate Desitin. Ahhhhh boys.







They laughed and told me no biggie. They do take your name and I think your zip code or something. Maybe your phone number, too. I don't really remember.

It's SO not a big deal.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

We had to call last week my DD ate a dishwasher tab at my sisters house in another state. They did ask for our number and the childs name so they could call later to check up on the child. THey were so nice and all was well!


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Whenever I've called they are very nice...they give you advice based on the med you're calling about. They asked for my first name only and ZIP code.


----------

